
Technical Glitches Plague Cruise, GM’s $19 Billion Self-Driving Car Unit - kaboro
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/technical-glitches-plague-cruise-gms-19-billion-self-driving-car-unit
======
mdorazio
I feel like this is a weekly reminder that Waymo is the only company really in
a position to get to fully autonomous limited release in the next 1-2 years.
Cruise's "very end of 2019" target is still pretty unlikely.

------
brokenmachine
Paywalled.

